

Is Microsoft scanning chat URLs and doing stuff with them? - Termiux
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/57170/indexing-of-urls-over-im-protocols?newsletter=1&nlcode=57244|b444

======
asmallgrin
the dod, nsa, etc. probably.

